# My betta is acting weird!



## steph5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Sometimes my fish starts swimming around really fast in his bowl and he hits the pebbles and I would really like to know why he does this


----------



## fishman09 (Dec 29, 2008)

could be bored, do he have plants in his tank, and how big is it


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

We need a little more information. What size is the tank, water parameters (ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate), how often do you do water changes, do you use water conditioner, how long has he been doing this, anything new that could have triggered it, what's his diet?


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

maybe hes trying to set a record for fast laps around the bowl. jk, yea we need more info. But most likely i think its probably bored. He could be scratching himself if hes sick so see if it looks like deliberate scratching.


----------

